# "Let a sleeping dog lay."



## BoltonClan (Jul 17, 2012)

The house is peaceful...for now. 









Blake (3 year old son) and BIG brother Drake (3 1/2 year old dog).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Incredibly sweet. Very cute little boy and GSD!


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

So sweet :wub:


----------



## BoltonClan (Jul 17, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Incredibly sweet. Very cute little boy and GSD!


Thank you! These are the precious moments for sure.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Precious picture, and silence is really golden at times.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Adorable! my puppy is the sweetest little thing when he's sleepy..my daughter, not so much. lol


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

aw I agree. let them be. so blessed and sweet!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Sooo adorable


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww! that is toooo cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love it ! great picture, shows how much are dogs are part of the family.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

they are so sweet and comfortable to each other, I love them both


----------

